# MX700 doesn't send scroll events

## jasques

I'm trying to make my mx700 scroll to work. Spend more than week on it and it still doesn't work. In xev tumb buttons send events, when i click scroll whell it send event but juts scrolling doesn't. I have read all guides and HOW-TOs but still nothing. Here is my xorg.conf:

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"     "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option      "Device"       "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

   Option      "Buttons"  "7"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

also i'm using nvidia drivers if it makes any difference and kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6

----------

## KeyBi

Maybe try this Howto ... http://docs.tenshu.net/Logitech-MX-Duo-mini-HOWTO/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jasques,

Try changing the protocol to "auto" in this line

```
Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" 
```

----------

## jasques

Still nothing... when trying evdev X crashes and with dmesg i can see that "can't register with evdev brain"... on protocol auto scroll still doesn't sand events...

also i've notices that xev shows only 3 buttons. It doesn't make any difference if i set xorg file to 7 10 or 5 buttons.Last edited by jasques on Sun Feb 05, 2006 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jasques,

I have an mx700 too. I thought it was a 500 but I just looked underneath.

I use the nvidia drivers but that is not important. I have 

```
Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse2"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "Auto"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "5 4" #  was 5 4

    Option "Buttons" "7"

EndSection
```

Maybe you are just using the wrong numbers in ZAxisMapping ?

----------

## jasques

Still nothing... What options should be included in to kernel? Now i'm guessing becouse i've tried all combinations in xorg file without any difference to the result of xev...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jasques,

You need a working usb subsystem, which you must have if the mouse moves the pointer.

usb_hid

Under Input device support, you need Mouse interface.

Provide legacy /dev/psaux device is not needed as long as you use /dev/input/mice to collect mouse events

You may need Mouse -> PS/2 mouse too.

----------

## jasques

the same with new kernel...

my mouse is connected thru USB. It works with and without usbhid loaded. If i unload psmouse then stops. and it still send just 3 button events.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jasques,

Is your BIOS set to do USB to PS/2 translastion ?

It will be called something like Translate USB for ... or Legacy USB support ?

That needs to be off.

----------

## jasques

I think its on. If i reall it right when i turned it off usb stopped working...

yes, after setting usb legacy to disabled i'm unable to make mouse work in X.Last edited by jasques on Sun Feb 05, 2006 11:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jasques,

In that case you may not actually have a working USB subsystem.

Does /proc/bus/usb/devices exist and show your mouse and root hubs ?

Its not a pretty sight. 

```
emerge usbview
```

to format it for you.

----------

## jasques

hmm... in fact this may be the problem. It showed only root  and hub. And i think this is not enought. What components should be in the kernel for USB to work? i thought i compiled it with everything...

OK, i found error. I've only compiled EHCI support without OHCI... Many thanks.

----------

